# Aroma Audio A100TB



## MarkParity

I would be very interested to try the Aroma Audio A100TB Portable Headphone amp when I can get my hands on one.

I have a Cayin N6ii with A02 module that would make a perfect source for it I reckon.


----------



## ehjie

It's here, as exhibitor...
https://post76.hk/news/2021/08/av-h...ntmVi4PypypN-F6feX5LjGzDh80xwcMLUmj2OjKjOkJSE


----------



## MarkParity

Here too, briefly, but sadly I don't speak Chinese.


----------



## fabio19

Any news on how it sounds and differences with the "old" 100?


----------



## ehjie

Here's something re; the old version A100, Not fully balanced
https://www.moon-audio.com/aroma-a100-portable-headphone-amplifier.html

Re: 100TB (True balanced) [Text courtesy Aroma audio, 13.August.2021]
A100 TB true balanced is an innovative and evolved version of A100. On the premise of improving the overall sound quality of A100TB, the internal circuit and many parts have been rebuilt. Under this premise, A100TB only supports 4.4mm input and output. There are two pairs of single op amps inside. Players can still change the op amps according to their personal tastes.
Compared with the A100, the thrust of the A100TB is significantly improved, the sound will be purer, more powerful, more three-dimensional, and the image will be more clear and moving.
Specs:
320mW - 16 Ω
530mW - 32 Ω
860mW - 100 Ω
310mW - 300 Ω
160mW - 600 Ω
S/N ratio: 115dB @ 800mW 100Ω 1KHz
THD+N:0.0006% @ 800mW 100Ω 1KHz

Resolution: 120dB @ 800mW 100Ω 1KHz
Noise floor: 5μV
Support impedance: 16~600 Ω
Size: 121x69x30(mm)
Weight: 350 g
Price: HK$ 5,980 [usd.768]




Impressions courtesy Spill


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’m thinking to buy it for thunder, did anyone try A100TB with Shanling M8?


----------



## MarkParity

_"I’m thinking to buy it for thunder, did anyone try A100TB with Shanling M8?"_

I haven't ordered one yet or tried it even but I noticed its now in stock at Moon Audio for $772.


----------



## ehjie

It's 2022 and this set is STILL a very promising proposition.
Old school amping but balanced connections through and through...


----------



## Xinlisupreme

ehjie said:


> It's 2022 and this set is STILL a very promising proposition.
> Old school amping but balanced connections through and through...



Yeah I’m very tempted by AT100TB, look at power supply 🤩


----------



## ehjie

My trusty ole' M0 just updated its FW to 3.6 - the would be Transport    




Cannot do this on the M0, only SE, but can make the VO fixed, so it works as a LO as well.
Next, will be queries to my fav. shop re: custom Totem 4.4 balance interconnects.
Have to make a 1 end dummy 4.4 coming from the 3.5 SE



Re: Form factor
It's not that huge. I have finally come to terms w/ going back to stack
for the best SQ, in an acceptable portable set. Instead of chasing a dap, that I know, a source and an amp will always be better, regardless of brand of dap.



All this, after the Chinese new year. 
Hopefully this'll happen sooner than later...


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jan 13, 2022)

ehjie said:


> Re: Form factor
> It's not that huge. I have finally come to terms w/ going back to stack
> for the best SQ, in an acceptable portable set. Instead of chasing a dap, that I know, a source and an amp will always be better, regardless of brand of dap.


It's my doubt, spend a lot of money on a better dap or chose an amp?
I'm pretty sure an external amp can have better quality on paper because has huge power supply that a dap cant have inside, but a friend told me he much prefer a Fiio M17 over RS6+C9 and C9 isn't a cheap amp...

Dimensions are very similar with my dap, make a sense pairs them.
Aroma A100TB *121x69x30mm*
Hiby RS6 *130x73x15mm*


----------



## ehjie

Xinlisupreme said:


> It's my doubt, spend a lot of money on a better dap or chose an amp?


Here, I uncast my doubt. *A source + an amp IS the way to go, for the best, most efficient SQ.*
The DX312 is a superlative dap SQ ui wise and all of it in a single package, no doubt. But when hooked up to the TR amp, head scratching time, lol. 
How come the Earmen sounded better? 






Xinlisupreme said:


> I'm pretty sure an external amp can have better quality on paper because has huge power supply that a dap cant have inside, but a friend told me he much prefer a Fiio M17 over RS6+C9 and C9 isn't a cheap amp...


Most probably sound preference. This is an entirely subjective response.


Xinlisupreme said:


> Dimensions are very similar with my dap, make a sense pairs them.
> Aroma A100TB *121x69x30mm*
> Hiby RS6 *130x73x15mm*


As for me, worse come to worst, I'd just get the ap80 pro in the future
or any miniature decent dap w/ 4.4 po...


----------



## efftee

Did any of you guys get the A100TB yet? I demoed (and bought) it yesterday with the Aroma Jewel and was quite blown away by it, especially with the PS100 (got this too) jacked in, on my HM1000 Quad. Improving the resolution, separation and flaunting micro details across frequencies, effortlessly driving the Jewel with headroom to spare. I've tested the Cayin C9 and Phatlab Chimera, and granted there are a lot more features but for pure power bang for the buck, the A100TB+PS100 is a hard act to beat. Anyone shopping for a good solid balanced amp needs no looking further. This is it. Heh, unless it blows up. I'll share more experiences after I've had a chance to use it for a while...


----------



## LuckyPantsu (Jan 18, 2022)

efftee said:


> Did any of you guys get the A100TB yet? I demoed (and bought) it yesterday with the Aroma Jewel and was quite blown away by it, especially with the PS100 (got this too) jacked in, on my HM1000 Quad. Improving the resolution, separation and flaunting micro details across frequencies, effortlessly driving the Jewel with headroom to spare. I've tested the Cayin C9 and Phatlab Chimera, and granted there are a lot more features but for pure power bang for the buck, the A100TB+PS100 is a hard act to beat. Anyone shopping for a good solid balanced amp needs no looking further. This is it. Heh, unless it blows up. I'll share more experiences after I've had a chance to use it for a while...


How does HM1000 act as LO?
And do you use all that on the go or just near a table?and maybe you can tell more about the comparison phatlab vs a100tb


----------



## efftee (Jan 18, 2022)

LuckyPantsu said:


> How does HM1000 act as LO?
> And do you use all that on the go or just near a table?and maybe you can tell more about the comparison phatlab vs a100tb


Nothing unexpected with the LO, in this case, off the balanced 4.4mm port. Worked flawlessly, and as expected the HM1K needed the extra juice to scale up wonderfully. My intention was to amp the HM1K on the go, which makes the size an important point. I considered many amps at an acceptable form factor and didn’t find any balanced option available. The A100TB easily passed the form factor criterion, as you can see below.





The light, compact and versatile HM1K is my travel DAP; I could stream using my iphone/ipod, which also controls the music playback off the SD card. To justify the extra mass of the A100TB was not too difficult -- a credit to the vast SQ improvement. But stacking the PS100 too would be a brick too far for on-the-move listening within reason or sanity. Although, I will likely bring the PS100 along to listen in the hotel room, well, at least on the next trip I will. 





The Phatlab Chimera is quite similar to the Cayin C9 in almost every way. They are both very good and ladened with many cool features but unfortunately, neither amp fits what I was looking for to pair the HM1K with. Right away, the form factor was out -- it's a complete mismatch and ruins the elegance and portability of the HM1K altogether. Plus I didn't need or want the DAC and the dual timbre option (SS and Tube) was a novelty that I also didn't need so before the listening even begun, it had already lost many points.

When I did finally listen, I was relieved that the synergy just wasn't there. Yes, I heard the extra power but for some reason, the HM1K lost some of that special refinement that R2R DACs were known for and with that, so went the musicality and I did not enjoy it at all. I must admit that my assessment could very possibly have been skewed by the poor physical match, but fact is, it certainly did not impress me enough to overcome any bias I may have harbored.

With the A100TB, the revelation was quite serendipitous. I was so intent on listening to the Jewel that I forgot I even had it amping the HM1K throughout the audition. It was when I unplugged that A100TB at the end, then wanted to listen to another track I missed that I realised how much the HM1K was missing the A100TB! Ok ok, granted that the HM1K was never going to be able to drive the Jewel on its own, but I can say the difference was quite night and day. Additionally, as a bonus, the PS100 added even more enhancement, though incremental, to the experience.

If you didn't already know, both the Chimera and C9 cost more than double that of the A100TB. And even with the PS100 and the Aroma OCC Litz 4.4-to-4.4 interconnect thrown in, the package still cost less. All in all, to say I am very pleased is an understatement.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

efftee said:


> Nothing unexpected with the LO, in this case, off the balanced 4.4mm port. Worked flawlessly, and as expected the HM1K needed the extra juice to scale up wonderfully. My intention was to amp the HM1K on the go, which makes the size an important point. I considered many amps at an acceptable form factor and didn’t find any balanced option available. The A100TB easily passed the form factor criterion, as you can see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tnx you a lot for that description! Really helpful


----------



## efftee

Posted this on the EE thread:





Some Odin love with my new toys -- the Aroma Audio A100TB+PS100 -- driving the SP2K. Not that either the Odin or SP2K needed the extra juice, and expectedly, though the net SQ gain was in all honesty only incremental; Trifonov on Chopin Piano Concerto No.2 was a breath airier, noise floor a half shade blacker... a tad tighter control on the bass, specks of micro-details here and there on Melody Gardot's Mira and Wayfaring Stranger (Live), there's no denying the overall refinement -- better instruments and space separation, and most notably polishing off the Odin's rough edges, especially the pushy mids and harsh-ish trebles, makes for less fatiguing and all around more enjoyable listening. Odin on weeds, if you will... I like it. 😎


----------



## efftee (Feb 4, 2022)

Curious. Anyone done any op amp rolling the A100TB?

[Edit: The Burson V5i-D I ordered arrived and I am wondering if I should swap out just one or both the LF353P.]


----------



## Whitigir

efftee said:


> Curious. Anyone done any op amp rolling the A100TB?
> 
> [Edit: The Burson V5i-D I ordered arrived and I am wondering if I should swap out just one or both the LF353P.]


How is the heat dissipations? .  But yeah, with a PSU, this beast runs +/-15V that is powerful for portable stuff


----------



## efftee (Apr 21, 2022)

Whitigir said:


> How is the heat dissipations? .  But yeah, with a PSU, this beast runs +/-15V that is powerful for portable stuff


Didn’t notice any heat so must be dissipating real well! 😂

[Edit: the Burson v5i-D has turned this into an even bigger beast! Gotta listen to believe, V!]


----------



## ehjie

ehjie said:


> My trusty ole' M0 just updated its FW to 3.6 - the would be Transport
> 
> 
> Cannot do this on the M0, only SE, but can make the VO fixed, so it works as a LO as well.
> ...



My MO just got sold, still to collect the funds though.
But yeah looks like the ap80 pro is going to become a reality...


----------



## 14christ

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yeah I’m very tempted by AT100TB, look at power supply 🤩


Yes sir Im getting them both and replacing OP AMPS with Vivids.


----------



## 14christ

Will Vivids v6 fit or does it have to be v5?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Too tall for A100TB


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 26, 2022)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yeah I’m very tempted by AT100TB, look at power supply 🤩


That looks much better.  I can see myself using that product.

FWIW, this is another reason why having the headphone jacks on the bottom of the DAP is far better.   You can more easily connect it to an external amp in a usable way.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That looks much better.  I can see myself using that product.
> 
> FWIW, this is another reason why having the headphone jacks on the bottom of the DAP is far better.   You can more easily connect it to an external amp in a usable way.


So curious how A100TB pairs with RS6☺️
I’d ask to my friend that has both and aroma line up also🤩


----------



## fabio19

efftee said:


> Nothing unexpected with the LO, in this case, off the balanced 4.4mm port. Worked flawlessly, and as expected the HM1K needed the extra juice to scale up wonderfully. My intention was to amp the HM1K on the go, which makes the size an important point. I considered many amps at an acceptable form factor and didn’t find any balanced option available. The A100TB easily passed the form factor criterion, as you can see below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you by any chance also listen to Mass Kobo 428?


----------



## efftee

fabio19 said:


> Did you by any chance also listen to Mass Kobo 428?


I don't think so. There was a Mass Kobo I briefly tested a while back, I don't remember which. It is very well made and I really liked the brand but for its price, it did not impress me very much though, probably more a mismatch with my gear than anything else.


----------



## fabio19

efftee said:


> I don't think so. There was a Mass Kobo I briefly tested a while back, I don't remember which. It is very well made and I really liked the brand but for its price, it did not impress me very much though, probably more a mismatch with my gear than anything else.


I've read that Mass Kobo doesn't have a lot of power, but it has a lot of quality.  But I was looking for confirmation or the opposite, because it is a brand that very few have.  Perhaps it is not very commercialized or it has few retailers.  I don't know.


----------



## efftee (Apr 30, 2022)

The Mass Kobo is a boutique brand, definitely well made, limited in quantity, hence the great demand and allure. These Japanese artisanal built-to-order products are very attractive for reasons other than doing what they are made to do but better. Reminds me of another brand, the Analog Squared Paper amps, made by an individual, Shikada-san who makes very nice and more innovative amps than the Mass Kobo, IMO. For me, I can't quite justify the cost to performance of these amps though. 🫤

[Edit: I'd like to add that Mass Kobo and Analog Squared Paper make good amps, just not for me,]


----------



## LuckyPantsu

efftee said:


> The Mass Kobo is a boutique brand, definitely well made, limited in quantity, hence the great demand and allure. These Japanese artisanal built-to-order products are very attractive for reasons other than doing what they are made to do but better. Reminds me of another brand, the Analog Squared Paper amps, made by an individual, Shikada-san who makes very nice and more innovative amps than the Mass Kobo, IMO. For me, I can't quite justify the cost to performance of these amps though. 🫤
> 
> [Edit: I'd like to add that Mass Kobo and Analog Squared Paper make good amps, just not for me,]


Now consider exactly the amps that u've mentioned. 
1) Phatlab phantasy 2
2) Analog Square paper Tur-06
3) new Romi Audio Bx2-PRO

What about output power for Aroma? Is it only for iems? I'm looking an amp for 1000SE and planar iems.


----------



## fabio19

efftee said:


> The Mass Kobo is a boutique brand, definitely well made, limited in quantity, hence the great demand and allure. These Japanese artisanal built-to-order products are very attractive for reasons other than doing what they are made to do but better. Reminds me of another brand, the Analog Squared Paper amps, made by an individual, Shikada-san who makes very nice and more innovative amps than the Mass Kobo, IMO. For me, I can't quite justify the cost to performance of these amps though. 🫤
> 
> [Edit: I'd like to add that Mass Kobo and Analog Squared Paper make good amps, just not for me,]


what do you mean when you say "not for me"?


----------



## efftee

LuckyPantsu said:


> Now consider exactly the amps that u've mentioned.
> 1) Phatlab phantasy 2
> 2) Analog Square paper Tur-06
> 3) new Romi Audio Bx2-PRO
> ...


Can't tell you, buddy, whether the Aroma power stack will be suitable for the headphones -- don't listen to them, not tried them too. Though I can say, it's not just about being able to 'make sound comes out' but the quality of sound and whether it is the resultant sound you are looking for matters more. Numbers on the spec sheet is one thing but IMO, pairing is very important -- amp-DAC-transducers. There is no explaining synergy, just have to try and then find it.

I want to say this here. Amping is not for everyone. Some people think it's nuts, many think we should just leave a DAP as it is, buy the best IEM you can afford and start enjoying the music, not worth the trouble to split up the Amp-DAC and add pain to the hobby. But to me, it is not a trouble or painful, it is not just utterly rewarding, but the chase is part of the fun and joy too!

I have not heard the Phantasy, just the Chimera, which I did not find so dissimilar from the C9, nor the A2P TUR-06 though I have considered that in the past -- always wanted a good portable tube amp, have an old Carot One but none really bowled me over me until the Origa SE. And don't know the Romi Audio one.



fabio19 said:


> what do you mean when you say "not for me"?


Well, first, a lot to with the price; I did not find it's all that worth what the Mass Kobo or A2P were asking. Sometimes there are factors beyond function that attract me, in the end, didn't find enough subjective appeal -- mostly the artisan hand-making one amp at a time -- in either of them.

Conversely, I paid around USD1,300 for an Origa (another boutique artisanal brand from HKG), not much more than the Aroma power stack, though no PSU, but no qualms spending an additional USD1,300 to condition the batteries, upgrade the wires, resistors, capacitors and op amp, elevating the performance -- quality, not quantity -- multi-folds. That sort of thing is 'for me', if you can understand.


----------



## armstrj2

Took delivery this morning but just getting a proper listen now. 

Super build quality and finish. No heat build so far, seems to run very cool. 

Very smooth and intense sound signature. Surprising increase in bass quantity and quality with Elysian X. Comes across warmer as a result which makes up somewhat for not having the Tubes option while using line out on the N8ii. 

@efftee thanks for your advice regarding the Burson Op Amps. Swapped them in to confirm they were working but have gone back to the stock for now until I get some hours on it.


----------



## efftee

armstrj2 said:


> Took delivery this morning but just getting a proper listen now.
> 
> Super build quality and finish. No heat build so far, seems to run very cool.
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking it, listen to it in good health! 😊


----------



## MarkParity

armstrj2 said:


> Took delivery this morning but just getting a proper listen now.
> 
> Super build quality and finish. No heat build so far, seems to run very cool.
> 
> ...


Nice setup! Where did you purchase the A100TB from?


----------



## armstrj2

MarkParity said:


> Nice setup! Where did you purchase the A100TB from?


Cheers. Bought it from Musicteck.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

armstrj2 said:


> Took delivery this morning but just getting a proper listen now.
> 
> Super build quality and finish. No heat build so far, seems to run very cool.
> 
> ...



Nice looking Interconnect. Which one is that?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

srinivasvignesh said:


> Nice looking Interconnect. Which one is that?


https://ifi-audio.com/products/4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable/


----------



## Frankie D

Xinlisupreme said:


> https://ifi-audio.com/products/4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable/


That looks to be unavailable at the moment. Do you know the price?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Frankie D said:


> looks to be unavailable at the moment. Do you know the price


Looks Audio46 has it
https://audio46.com/products/ifi-4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable
Bloom too
https://bloomaudio.com/products/ifi-balanced-4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable


----------



## Frankie D

Xinlisupreme said:


> Looks Audio46 has it
> https://audio46.com/products/ifi-4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable
> Bloom too
> https://bloomaudio.com/products/ifi-balanced-4-4mm-to-4-4mm-cable


Thanks.  The price is much better than PW and Effect Audio as well.


----------



## royiko

Anyone tried A100TB with RU6?


----------



## bigbeans (May 7, 2022)

Found my favorite combination that works well with minimal hiss across all my iems (including Campfire Equinox).

The opamps in OP2 slot (OPA2132P) for those interested, is available at Mouser. OP1 slot is stock Aroma that comes with the amp.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

bigbeans said:


> Found my favorite combination that works well with minimal hiss across all my iems (including Campfire Equinox).
> 
> The opamps in OP2 slot (OPA2132P) for those interested, is available at Mouser. OP1 slot is stock Aroma that comes with the amp.


Did you try burson V5i?


----------



## bigbeans (May 7, 2022)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Did you try burson V5i?


Yep, I have mixed thoughts (V5i duals).

The sound is unique, however this comes at the expense of noise floor, rendering many of my iems unlistenable (for my tastes). For other iems like Legend X and Elysian X, V5i in OP2 slot is an absolute treat. The bass performance on X was upgraded further (highest slam I've heard, planar like uniformity). I didn't think Legend X bass could scale much further, the V5i proved me wrong. When I switch V5i to OP1, the noise floor issue isn't apparent however the sound character is 'jumbled'. It doesn't sound right to me, the synergy of Burson in OP1 + TI opamp in OP2 is off. The Burson chips bring energetic, unrestrained energy. It's unique and not something I'd expect 'prim and proper' audiophiles to enjoy. I didn't enjoy V5i for classical music for instance as the Burson signature imposed too much of their character on the recordings. For such recordings, I prefer a neutral sound with a touch of warmth. If you like rock music, jazz, electronic, perhaps Burson would be up your alley.

I love what Burson brings to the table, however it seems they have work do to when it comes to noise floor for IEMs. I particularly enjoyed V5i for headphones. My MDR Z1R and MDR Z7M2 were noticeably energetic (Burson house sound + power). I've never heard Z7M2 sound better than with V5i in OP2 with stock Aroma OP1 chips.

I'm having a lot of fun opamp rolling, it changes the performance and sound quality of this amp significantly. It's a tough device to review haha!

edit: added some additional thoughts.


----------



## NaittsirK

I am thinking of pairing the 100TB with LP P6PRO.

Has anyone given that pair up a try ?

Form factor is a match in hight and width  although will come to 5cm and 600gr 🙄


----------



## bigbeans

Shoutout to @efftee for being a super star and providing helpful information through my opamp journey. 

For anyone who has some questions on what opamp to use. I have confirmed with @StanleyTAI at Aroma with the following. 

My current operational assumption is *any opamps can be used (assuming they have enough physical space)* given the following:

DIP8 package
dual spec (without having to use up conversion boards)
OP1 and OP2 opamps pairings within each stage must be homogenous
OP1 and OP2 opamps pairings can be heterogeneous across the circuit (examples below)
2xMUSE01 for OP1 and 2xTI1612 for OP2 is  
2xTI1612 for OP1 and 2xTI1612 for OP2 is  
1x TI1612 and 1x MUSE01 for OP1 and 1x TI1612 and 1x MUSE01 for OP2 is  

Nearly all IC opamps with DIP8 package should be compatible.

The hardest aspect to assess when purchasing discrete opamps is whether they will physically fit inside the amplifier. Burson v5i will fit and function as well. Sparkos is too wide, however they may work with riser spacers, I will update here when I get them.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

bigbeans said:


> Shoutout to @efftee for being a super star and providing helpful information through my opamp journey.
> 
> For anyone who has some questions on what opamp to use. I have confirmed with @StanleyTAI at Aroma with the following.
> 
> ...


very helpful post!
Please share also listening impressions when you'll test different OPs


----------



## efftee

Aroma peeps, I am guessing the Op1 is handling the differential (input) stage and Op2 the gain/voltage (output) stage on the A100TB, any information, confirmation or where I could get it? Thanks ahead.


----------



## bigbeans

This combo is my favorite yet across all my iems. Using OP1612 from Texas Instruments for all OP stages. Black background and doesn’t require risers. A tight fit, but works as pictured.

https://vtvamplifier.com/product/opa1612-opamp-in-dip8-adapter-for-vtv-amplifier-custom-buffer/


----------



## efftee

bigbeans said:


> This combo is my favorite yet across all my iems. Using OP1612 from Texas Instruments for all OP stages. Black background and doesn’t require risers. A tight fit, but works as pictured.
> 
> https://vtvamplifier.com/product/opa1612-opamp-in-dip8-adapter-for-vtv-amplifier-custom-buffer/


How would you rate the sound compared with the v5i-Ds? Other than the noise floor or hiss, which I am not hearing (pair on Op2 only).


----------



## bigbeans (May 21, 2022)

efftee said:


> How would you rate the sound compared with the v5i-Ds? Other than the noise floor or hiss, which I am not hearing (pair on Op2 only).


1612’s are smoother, less energy in the midrange (not as forward or engaging), slower bass and gentler treble presentation compared to V5i Duals. Burson sounds ‘clearer’ as well. The 1612’s are the ‘cleanest’ TI chips I’ve heard fwiw. If Burson could release V5i Duals with the noise floor of the TI chips, I’d be a happy camper. It’s a small compromise going with TI, but worth noting.

TI have excellent engineers but I think the folks at Burson have better ears 😁. I am still on the hunt for opamp chips with a tonality leaning towards N8ii. This would complement the 1612 very nicely.


----------



## efftee (May 21, 2022)

bigbeans said:


> 1612’s are smoother, less energy in the midrange (not as forward or engaging), slower bass and gentler treble presentation compared to V5i Duals. Burson sounds ‘clearer’ as well. The 1612’s are the ‘cleanest’ TI chips I’ve heard fwiw. If Burson could release V5i Duals with the noise floor of the TI chips, I’d be a happy camper. It’s a small compromise going with TI, but worth noting.
> 
> TI have excellent engineers but I think the folks at Burson have better ears 😁. I am still on the hunt for opamp chips with a tonality leaning towards N8ii. This would complement the 1612 very nicely.


The noise is coming from the fact that the v5i-Ds are not discrete. Seems Burson doesn't make discretes in the size that'd fit the A100Tb. The OPA2107SM were highly recommended for low noise floor, natural yet dynamic sound, but they've long been discontinued and hard to tell if the ones still floating around online are fakes or not. I am also constantly on the hunt and will get the 1612s -- are they $40 for one or a pair btw?

Ps. Ti get the good engineers from all the smaller chip makers they buy up!


----------



## bigbeans

efftee said:


> The noise is coming from the fact that the v5i-Ds are not discrete. Seems Burson doesn't make discretes in the size that'd fit the A100Tb. The OPA2107SM were highly recommended for long noise floor, natural yet dynamic sound, but they've long discontinued and hard to tell the ones still floating around online are fakes or not. I am also constantly on the hunt and will get the 1612s -- are they $40 for one or a pair btw?
> 
> Ps. Ti get the good engineers from all the smaller chip makers they buy up!


Thanks for the heads up. For the 1612 I linked, it’s 40 bucks for 2 opamps.


----------



## Doug2507

bigbeans said:


> I am still on the hunt for opamp chips with a tonality leaning towards N8ii. This would complement the 1612 very nicely.


Interesting, keeping in mind you got rid of n8ii pretty quickly...🤔


----------



## bigbeans (May 25, 2022)

Doug2507 said:


> Interesting, keeping in mind you got rid of n8ii pretty quickly...🤔


N8ii had too many design flaws for me (especially given the price). I will revisit Hugo 2 if I can't find the opamp chips I like for Aroma. The Hugo 2 gave much better performance for the 'neutral/revealing' tonality and it's as portable as the N8ii (for my use case at least).

*Also, I can use any DAP I like with Aroma which increases variety of sound profiles and synergies I can get across my iems.


----------



## Doug2507

Gotcha. Nice to hear you had hugo 2 as I did as well, so totally get the signature you're talking about.


----------



## Mibuzo

bigbeans said:


> N8ii had too many design flaws for me (especially given the price). I will revisit Hugo 2 if I can't find the opamp chips I like for Aroma. The Hugo 2 gave much better performance for the 'neutral/revealing' tonality and it's as portable as the N8ii (for my use case at least).
> 
> *Also, I can use any DAP I like with Aroma which increases variety of sound profiles and synergies I can get across my iems.


I second this - I enjoy the variety and flexibility  that changing opamps and daps with the Aroma gives me. Ive also managed to find a decent solution to make the entire stack "portable" enough so that i can take and use it during flights. its been a good pickup and im looking forward to getting the 1612 opamps in so i can try those also.


----------



## Doug2507

Any further insight to rolling? You guys have gone quiet!

Any joy with sparkos @bigbeans ?

N8ii/jewel is now fixed for me so naturally looking to add C9/A100 to see if they bring anything to the party.


----------



## Doug2507

efftee said:


> The OPA2107SM were highly recommended for low noise floor, natural yet dynamic sound, but they've long been discontinued and hard to tell if the ones still floating around online are fakes or not.



Are the gold seal version known to have had fakes as well?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Doug2507 said:


> Any further insight to rolling? You guys have gone quiet!
> 
> Any joy with sparkos @bigbeans ?
> 
> N8ii/jewel is now fixed for me so naturally looking to add C9/A100 to see if they bring anything to the party.


@armstrj2 has N8ii+A100TB+PS100 Pro+Aroma Thunder


----------



## efftee

Doug2507 said:


> Are the gold seal version known to have had fakes as well?


I don't know. These op amps have been out of production for so long, and there's no way to confirm any provenance. I am quite happy with the Bursons in the A100TB, I know it's noise but it doesn't bother me that much. Hoping that the pair of OPA1612s on the input would quieten it somewhat. Else you'd have to stack the risers like @bigbeans does with the Sparkos, if you want a blacker background.


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Hey all, I published my review of the Aroma A100TB on the product page, but maybe it's better/more useful here. I hope you enjoy! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aroma-audio-a100tb.25815/reviews#review-29196


----------



## weexisttocease

Which accessories comes with the A100TB?


----------



## eskamobob1 (Sep 25, 2022)

fabio19 said:


> But I was looking for confirmation or the opposite, because it is a brand that very few have.


I have owned a 428 for a very long time and will confirm this. The power spec on the site is misleadingly low, but it's by no means a hugh power amp. For example, it doesn't run Diana fully, but will absalutely run d8kp at full tilt 0 issues. I love the amp quite a bit and it's actualy my favorite amp ~1k used regardless of formfactor (prefer it to GSX-mini, v281, phonitor, etc). I haven't heard the a100tb or any a2p stuff, but I've owned basicaly every other portable amp on the market and the mk428 is realy in a legue of its own (in terms of technical ability) from any other portable I've heard


----------



## immortalsoul

Man, I just got my Aroma Audio A100 combined with the Power Station and with OPA627SM and SS3602 OP Amps and I am really blown away by how good it sounds.  I have a few other op amps but for the moment I just want to listen to music.  Later I will compare it with my Romi BX2 plus amp and with Cayin C9 amp but as of this minute I like this quite a bit. I wasn't expecting such a great sound from this stack but I am glad I bought it


----------



## immortalsoul

Not to mention that it is the same size with the Cayin N6ii that I am using to feed the music


----------



## immortalsoul

I am wondering why this stack is not getting more attention because quite frankly it sounds unbelievable


----------



## Doug2507 (Sep 30, 2022)

immortalsoul said:


> I am wondering why this stack is not getting more attention because quite frankly it sounds unbelievable


Stack=.....stack.

Any idea what the wattage or milliamp hours are?


----------



## immortalsoul

Doug2507 said:


> Stack=.....stack.
> 
> Any idea what the wattage or milliamp hours are?


Sorry,  no idea. I bought the amp used from a fellow head-fi-er. I am new to this changing the op amps but the guy said the op amps are an upgrade from the stock and I believe him because it sounds incredible


----------



## weexisttocease

I'm thinking in getting the A100TB. There's any interconnect cable you would recommend?


----------



## armstrj2

weexisttocease said:


> I'm thinking in getting the A100TB. There's any interconnect cable you would recommend?


This is the one I use. It's a 4 wire cardas clear that I got @doctorjuggles to make for me. Sounds excellent.


----------



## eskamobob1

Doug2507 said:


> Stack=.....stack.
> 
> Any idea what the wattage or milliamp hours are?



Amp is 800mw max output


----------



## immortalsoul

What op amps do you guys have and use? I have the OPA627SM,  the OPA637SM , SS3602 and Burson V6 classic. I am smitten with the one that I have right now but definitely I will try the rest to see which one I like the best but I don't know if it can get better than the ones that are on it right now


----------



## armstrj2

immortalsoul said:


> What op amps do you guys have and use? I have the OPA627SM,  the OPA637SM , SS3602 and Burson V6 classic. I am smitten with the one that I have right now but definitely I will try the rest to see which one I like the best but I don't know if it can get better than the ones that are on it right now


I posted about what I use on the other Aroma thread a little while back.


armstrj2 said:


> No worries. I buy I good bit of stuff from Audiophonics. Just pick UPS as the shipping carrier if you can as the other shipping company they use are not great.
> 
> In the output stage, I use a pair of Burr Brown OPA2134. I have tried a lot of others in the output stage but they have either introduced noise or affected the sound in a negative fashion for my tastes so I have stuck with the Burr Browns there.
> 
> ...


----------



## immortalsoul

What is the name of the other thread? I would definitely love to read more about this amp.  Thank you for taking the time to reply to my questions


----------



## armstrj2

immortalsoul said:


> What is the name of the other thread? I would definitely love to read more about this amp.  Thank you for taking the time to reply to my questions


It's the general Aroma thread. All their products are discussed there. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aroma-audio-product-impressions.807962/


----------



## mmoderni

immortalsoul said:


> Man, I just got my Aroma Audio A100 combined with the Power Station and with OPA627SM and SS3602 OP Amps and I am really blown away by how good it sounds.  I have a few other op amps but for the moment I just want to listen to music.  Later I will compare it with my Romi BX2 plus amp and with Cayin C9 amp but as of this minute I like this quite a bit. I wasn't expecting such a great sound from this stack but I am glad I bought it


Where did you find the opa627sm on dip8 plate? They are single so you need a double plate to have them in dual configuration and is quite large, do you put them on input or output stage? Could you a post a photos just see how much space they need it?

Sparkle are very interesting, but much expensive..


----------



## immortalsoul

mmoderni said:


> Where did you find the opa627sm on dip8 plate? They are single so you need a double plate to have them in dual configuration and is quite large, do you put them on input or output stage? Could you a post a photos just see how much space they need it?
> 
> Sparkle are very interesting, but much expensive..


I bought the Amp used and the previous owner bought all the upgrade op amps


----------



## immortalsoul

The way he was able to fit the op amps was by removing the battery from the amp and using only the battery from the power station and using raisers. I uploaded some pictures for you to see. Yes,  the upgrade op amps are kinda pricey but the sound is sublime and I believe they are a worthy upgrade


----------



## immortalsoul

This is what you are going to need for the OPA627SM


----------



## mmoderni

Ahhh ok, from what i see you the a100 standard not the A100TB that is the fully balanced one. (Where you have the double of everything)
Nice opamp anyway.


----------



## royiko

How's A100TB's performance drive full-size headphones? Say HD800s, etc


----------



## royiko

For the power station used at home, do people always connect with an external power supply or just connect it when charging?


----------



## weexisttocease

Hey guys. Received the A100TB a few days ago and it sounds amazing out of the box. I know it is possible to change the op amps. Which one or ones would you recommend? I can buy the Burson V5i from Audio phonics bit would interested in trying others, if available.


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Hey all, Burson generously sent me the V6 Vivid to try in my A100TB and they sound amazing. I now have the Vivid in the output stage and the V5i on the input, pretty spectacular. After taking the battery out, I think with a longer set of extensions I might be able to close the lid. They would need to be pretty long, ~75mm or so, and very flexible, but maybe! 

Anyone have a good source for these extensions? I have the Burson ones now, I see some stuff on AliExpress but I never trust that it's not junk.


----------



## kleimart

Hi guys can you help me with the gain control? What combination means high gain and low gain?! I don't want to try it with my sensitive IEMs...


----------



## mmoderni

Orange switch (1,2) on both channels down means low gain, up is HG (default) - you can see the two little letters HG


----------



## mmoderni (Dec 31, 2022)

Edit


----------



## Homrsimson

If anyone has a t100 power supply for the a100tb portable amplifier that they are willing to part with please send me a message. I have the amp incoming but didn’t include thr psu.


----------



## Homrsimson

Has anyone tried using the aroma a100tb with the sony wm1z m2? According to what someone told me, the M2's ground isn't connected to its 4.4 output jack?


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Homrsimson said:


> Has anyone tried using the aroma a100tb with the sony wm1z m2? According to what someone told me, the M2's ground isn't connected to its 4.4 output jack?


I tried it. The Sony doesn't have a real LO so you're double amping and I didn't find it added anything. The M2 isn't really made to be amped unfortunately.


----------



## Homrsimson

Tokpakorlo said:


> I tried it. The Sony doesn't have a real LO so you're double amping and I didn't find it added anything. The M2 isn't really made to be amped unfortunately.


Thanks I figured. I also have a 300 max but that’s already a pretty powerful amp, wonder if it will be the same story. What DAPs did you use it with?


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Keep in mind that using an amp is much more than just power. DAPs have several things going on in a smaller package, an amp only does one thing, with larger and better quality parts. So replacing the amp stage of your 300 Max doesn't mean it doesn't have enough power, but you're using instead a dedicated amp section meant for that purpose. I think it will sound great. 

I've been using it with my LP6 AE and it's amazing.


----------



## Homrsimson

Tokpakorlo said:


> Keep in mind that using an amp is much more than just power. DAPs have several things going on in a smaller package, an amp only does one thing, with larger and better quality parts. So replacing the amp stage of your 300 Max doesn't mean it doesn't have enough power, but you're using instead a dedicated amp section meant for that purpose. I think it will sound great.
> 
> I've been using it with my LP6 AE and it's amazing.


I hope so! I’m honestly so mad LP cant read anything other than fat32, I don’t really get it. I have four 1tb micro sd cards loaded with high res so it would be incredibly annoying to move all that music and reformat :/. Otherwise I would love to try the p6 pro:


----------



## weexisttocease

Just bought the Bursons V5i and a custom leather case for the A100TB. This must be one best devices I've ever purchased. Paired with the STORM is quite a experience. Amazing dynamics and detail retrieval. The bass goes even deeper and more controlled.


----------



## Homrsimson

weexisttocease said:


> Just bought the Bursons V5i and a custom leather case for the A100TB. This must be one best devices I've ever purchased. Paired with the STORM is quite a experience. Amazing dynamics and detail retrieval. The bass goes even deeper and more controlled.


Tempting me to try the storm then . What dap are you using?

Also would be curious to know where you bought the leather case and the v5i’s


----------



## weexisttocease

Homrsimson said:


> Tempting me to try the storm then . What dap are you using?
> 
> Also would be curious to know where you bought the leather case and the v5i’s


I'm using the DX320 with AMP12 line out. It also pairs greatly with the DTR1+.

The V5is bought from Audiophonics and the leather case from Easecase at AliExpress.


----------



## Kobe4ever

Good morning everyone . I want to know if anyone has used the A100TB with the A&K SP3000 and what results he got. Thank you


----------



## weexisttocease

The A100TB with the Bursons sound so intense. Dynamics much improved, great tonality and clarity. The only con is the slightly noise floor.


----------

